# Latest Ebola Victim Took Flight from Cleveland to Dallas Night Before Diagnosis



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

She took the flight from, literally, my neck of the woods...

CDC: 2nd Dallas health care worker with Ebola took flight night before diagnosis | Fox News

I'm really starting to get nervous now!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I hear you. Me too. My Mom lives about 30 miles outside of Cleveland. If I were you, I would limit the places I go, to places you have to go to. I would also wear surgical gloves, and keep a spray bottle of bleach water in your car. 
Maybe that's being paranoid, but, best to be safe(er) than sorry..?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

GR Ford Airport in GR Michigan has no flights to of from Cleveland today due to this scare

Why The F didn't we close the Effing African flights.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just think,the ones who are infected,traveling all over,at busy airports,breathing,near people,rent a car,take a cab or bus,eating at a restaurant,going shopping, etc,...getting scary.the missus and I have been talking about this for days and me with practically no immune system and her dad and his in laws,in their 80,s+...flippin old fools wont even get a flu shot.

I think we got some looks from shoppers when we bought more N-95,s,nitrile gloves and four gallons of bleach the other day.......................!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If she was on the list of "contacts" from working with Duncan, why the hell was she allowed on an airplane?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Seriously, *CAN WE PLEASE GET SOME ADULTS IN CHARGE OF THIS COUNTRY*, these children who are running it now have no idea what they are doing...


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I did not hear this on CNN, possible that I missed it. Everyone most likely is safe on that airline since it was early in the sickness, but still this shows how dangerously easy this virus can end up anywhere in the country.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I always wanted to be president. 
Vote for me?

We in America are supposed to choose who runs the country. Supposed to anyway. And isn't there an election soon?


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

James m said:


> I always wanted to be president.
> Vote for me?
> 
> We in America are supposed to choose who runs the country. Supposed to anyway. And isn't there an election soon?


Only if you are a non white, transgender, born outside the USA, have no real political experience, and a good liar.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This is what you get with an "affirmative action president" He has no idea what he's doing and rather than surround himself with good advisers, he hires or appoints YES MEN and WOMEN. Has anyone even heard anything from HHS person in charge of this kind of event. It's like they all have their heads up their a$$es. Everyday my pucker factor increases a tad. With this nurse being allowed to travel to Cleveland and travel home to Dallas, my pucker factor is up to a 3 already. If someone outside of Dallas comes down with Ebola it's going go up a few more notches. I hope the CDC and HHS gets their act together soon. If I'm getting nervous, I wonder what the rest of the informed nation is doing. I'm sure the uninformed are only worried about their smart phones.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

She flew the day before testing positive...was she really not symptomatic? She came down with a fever Saturday morning...landed in Texas Friday night at 8:17 p.m. CT.


----------



## dbitton (Oct 12, 2014)

My humble opinion is that it's here, and will not be an easy ride. No sense in talking politics, voting won't help this. Just be educated and prepared for a different kind of life.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Just one more thing to worry about when Inor travels.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

They are transferring her to Emory in Atlanta, apparently she has taken a digger, which makes me wonder how ill she really was on the plane.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Why is some one, who had contact with an Ebola patient on an airplane to begin with? What are people thinking??!!


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

The local news up here in Cleveland is going nuts...


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

My question is how and when did she get TO Cleveland? 
If she landed in texas from Cleveland friday, felt sick on Saturday, then when/where did she first get ebola?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Seriously, *CAN WE PLEASE GET SOME ADULTS IN CHARGE OF THIS COUNTRY*, these children who are running it now have no idea what they are doing...


 We'll have to take a poll first to see if this would fly.

Yet sheople still get on planes and fly. :shock:


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

I have not read anything about when she flew TO Cleveland...only her flight FROM Cleveland to Dallas. I've also read she was beginning to feel sick on the Cleveland to Dallas flight (Frontier Airlines Flight 1143). And, we all know she tested positive Saturday. She was in Akron (about an hour outside Cleveland) visiting family.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Latest word:

This nurse (and what the hell was SHE thinking, even trying to travel...and by PLANE, where the air is recirculated and if one person is sick then everyone is sick!

Yes, I know that it takes body fluid contact. As far as we know. And as far as I'm concerned, that's false until proven true. I don't live quite as close to this nurse's mom as ohiomama's mom is to Cleveland, but let me tell you- in this region 30 or 50 miles is nothing. People routinely travel that distance just going shopping. I think perhaps us people in north east Ohio can officially get ready to panic.

My concern is that my wife is a dialysis nurse and is regularly working in close proximity to all kinds of body fluids.

Anyway, my reflexes are screaming for me to put up barricades and buy just a few more bricks of 12 gauge. Doesn't matter a whit that there isn't any chance of exposure anytime soon. It's definitely the not knowing that gets worry going.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> If she was on the list of "contacts" from working with Duncan, why the hell was she allowed on an airplane?


This is what has me concerned the most,especially being from Ohio.

I'm gonna guess the hospital in DFW felt that they (those who worked with or around Duncan) were properly protected and so no concern for monitoring the health care workers,even though we now know thats not the case.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

My pain management appointment on Monday is at Akron General...just 40 or so miles from where I live.

I somehow don't feel like all our preps that we've been obtaining for the last year are enough...is that normal to think?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

troyp47000 said:


> My question is how and when did she get TO Cleveland?
> If she landed in texas from Cleveland friday, felt sick on Saturday, then when/where did she first get ebola?


The latest word is that she was here from 10/8 to 10/13. She does have Ebola. The plane in question is out of service in Cleveland. The nurse is related to 3 people on the Kent State university staff, but thankfully she didn't go to the campus.


----------



## dbitton (Oct 12, 2014)

It's ridiculous really, how this is unfolding. It can only be intelligent design, or gross negligence. Maybe a combination of both? After the very first unexpected case it is impossible to track every contact, I don't care what "they" say. It's painfully obvious that our hospitals are not equipped or knowledgeable enough to "handle" this. I suspect that nurses will not continue risking their lives for ever when it becomes obvious this is out of control. Hospitals and clinics will be inundated and will become breeding grounds of whatever it is they say they are containing, meaning people won't go there until faced with death. There are people running to the clinics here in WI at the slightest sniffle now, demanding to be tested for ebola. A military friend of mine said he was at the clinic where I'm currently going for PT and there was a family asking to be tested stating they had "just arrived from West Africa last night". He said they were walking out 5 minutes later, presumably they have a 5 minute test? lol Needless to say, I don't want to go there. I have two sick daughters right now, I don't want to take them to a clinic. It's obscene to me that we invited this scourge to our land. Nearly as obscene as not closing unnecessary travel to effected regions.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Your wife is probably just fine working in a dialysis center. She is not likely to encounter an Ebola patient there, at least not for quite a while.

The nurse left for Ohio before Nina Pham was sick, so, she had no idea that nurses were getting sick, THAT said, she should not have travelled on a plane. She potentially exposed hundreds of people, although, at this point the risk is probably low. If I were on that plane, I would be very peeved.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

ohiomama said:


> My pain management appointment on Monday is at Akron General...just 40 or so miles from where I live.
> 
> I somehow don't feel like all our preps that we've been obtaining for the last year are enough...is that normal to think?


Look, I live 45 miles south of Akron and my nerves are in full panic mode. Your feelings are quite normal. I'm glad for you that your hospital visit it's not some invasive procedure.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, Ice Queen, I know. That doesn't make the teensiest bit of difference to my feelings. Fortunately, my feelings aren't in control. If they were, I wouldn't be sitting here typing, I'd be outside barricading the few spots of my property that are publicly accessible.

The trouble here is that this stupid female person had such contact with large numbers of people. They have just activated the Cleveland Emergency Preparedness Center and are introducing the commander on tv.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, you have 21 days to wait now, to see if any one else develops it secondarily as a contact with her. I don't think it is likely, but, it isn't impossible.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

It's the damn wait. It's not 'bam, you're sick!', it's 'bam, you're sick, but we're not goiung to tell you for 3 friggin weeks!'.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep, it is very anxiety provoking for those who have to wait. If you have not had contact with her, you should be just fine, until we hear who the next case is. This is how it is going to be.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Well, you have 21 days to wait now, to see if any one else develops it secondarily as a contact with her. I don't think it is likely, but, it isn't impossible.


As mother nature keeps telling us, NOTHING is impossible. The trouble is, nobody is listening. This is starting to resemble one of the worst case scenarios that have run through my head since this thing started.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yeah, Ice Queen, I know. That doesn't make the teensiest bit of difference to my feelings. Fortunately, my feelings aren't in control. If they were, I wouldn't be sitting here typing, I'd be outside barricading the few spots of my property that are publicly accessible.
> 
> The trouble here is that this stupid female person had such contact with large numbers of people. They have just activated the Cleveland Emergency Preparedness Center and are introducing the commander on tv.


Well this doesn't sound good, I have a trip to do starting the 19th out of Cleveland Airport running folks all over Ohio to look at quilts. Going to be mainly in amish country for the duration but it goes up into MI and ends in Chicago.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just checked #Cleveland on Twitter.. Crazy!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Let's see. They have pre-empted normal tv and the Cleveland news station has been going over what facts are known at the moment and broadcasting news conferences by regional health care authorities. They, of course, are stressing how slim chances are that anyone got infected. Will that stop possible panic? I don't know. If it was some lesser disease, there wouldn't be this mess.

Just found out that the people in contact with the Dallas patient 1 were SUGGESTED that they not travel. Good God...


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Sadly all we can do is wait. Unfortunately OUR modern technologies may make us MORE susceptible to spreading this disease. We needed to do something about air travel yesterday...like 3 months ago. We need to look at how many healthcare providers have access to an Ebola patient. We had too many people in that room. If the plan is to stomp on each of these embers where they fly, it's going to be a long couple of years.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> Well, you have 21 days to wait now, to see if any one else develops it secondarily as a contact with her. I don't think it is likely, but, it isn't impossible.


No, 42 days to wait. They turned the page to the next "obola shocker!" - 42 days quarantine now.
I'd be ready for 6 months at home. More "page by page" er I mean "shocking discoveries!" To come...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> GR Ford Airport in GR Michigan has no flights to of from Cleveland today due to this scare
> 
> Why The F didn't we close the Effing African flights.


Political correctness.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

DALLAS (CBSDFW.COM) –*The CDC has announced that the second healthcare worker diagnosed with Ebola — now identified as Amber Joy Vinson of Dallas — traveled by air Oct. 13, with a low-grade fever, a day before she showed up at the hospital reporting symptoms.

The CDC is now reaching out to all passengers who flew*on Frontier Airlines flight 1143 Cleveland to Dallas/Fort Worth. The flight landed at*8:16 p.m. CT.

All 132 passengers on the flight are being asked to call*1 800-CDC INFO (1 800 232-4636). Public health professionals will begin interviewing passengers about the flight Wednesday afternoon.

“Although she (Vinson) did not report any symptoms and she did not meet the fever threshold of 100.4, she did report at that time she took her temperature and found it to be 99.5,” said CDC Director Tom Frieden.* Her temperature coupled with the fact that she had been exposed to the virus should have prevented her from getting on the plane, he said.* “I don’t think that changes the level of risk of people around her.* She did not vomit, she was not bleeding, so the level of risk of people around her would be extremely low.”


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frieden! Such a joker!








Gee gollickers! If it keeps getting *somehow* spread, people might be tricked into...I mean forced into








And then we will have a for-real ebola outbreak (s) because the consensus seems to be that it gets real bad after the vaccines showed up. Crucel had a vaccine that was good but it disapeared? But Frieden is using all authority with the obama to rush one of theirs through! 








Kimosabe......


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm slightly more concerned about her case possibly having secondary spread, as the news seems to indicate that she is sicker than Nina Pham, which probably means she was sicker than initially stated while in Ohio and perhaps sicker while on the plane. Yesterday she was on a plane and today, they are moving her on a stretcher to Emory, so hmm. That said, Thomas Duncan's family is supposedly fine, and he was horribly sick when living with them. I can't get too wound up about this spreading in Ohio until we see a secondary case due to contact with her. If we do, well, yeah, THAT would be very bad. If you are in Ohio, and concerned, now is the time to get supplies before some event sets off a panic there.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is going to be me during my flight to Boston&#8230;


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought this was interesting:
Out of Africa
CAUSES SYMPTOMS JUST LIKE EBOLA******
***Ingestion of Formaldehyde*******
Ingestion of as little as 30 mL (1 oz.) of a solution containing 37% formaldehyde has been reported to cause death in an adult. Ingestion may cause corrosive injury to the gastrointestinal mucosa, with nausea, vomiting, pain, bleeding, and perforation. Corrosive injuries are usually most pronounced in the pharyngeal mucosa, epiglottis and esophagus. Systemic effects include metabolic acidosis, CNS depression and coma, respiratory distress, and renal failure.

****BREAKING: Formaldeyde in Water Allegedly Causing Ebola-like Symptoms****
By: 
Observer Staff

A man in Schieffelin, a community located in Margibi County on the Robertsfield Highway, has been arrested for attempting to put formaldehyde into a well used by the community.
Reports say around 10 a.m., he approached the well with powder in a bottle. Mobbed by the community, he confessed that he had been paid to put formaldeyde into the well, and that he was not the only one. He reportedly told community dwellers, “We are many.” There are are agents in Harbel, Dolostown, Cotton Tree and other communities around the country, he said.
State radio, ELBC, reports that least 10 people in the Dolostown community have died after drinking water from poisoned wells.

The man also alleged that some water companies, particularly those bagging mineral water to sell, are also involved. The poison, he said, produces Ebola-like symptoms and subsequently kills people.
The Observer had previously been informed that people dressed as nurses were going into communities with 'Ebola Vaccines'. Once injected, it reportedly produces Ebola-like symptoms and sends victims into a coma. Shortly thereafter, victims expire. Communities are now reportedly chasing vaccine peddlers out of their communities. After 10 children reportedly died from the 'vaccine' in Bensonville, the peddlers were reportedly chased out of the community upon their next visit.

It is possible that the 'vaccine' is/was composed of the same formaldehyde-water mixture. This publication has received reports from families whose loved ones' organs were missing upon return of the bodies to the families. Families suspect an organ trafficking operation is capitalizing on the outbreak of the Ebola virus in Liberia.
The district's representative condemned the act as barbaric, but called upon Liberians not to doubt the existence of the Ebola virus in the country.
An investigation is ongoing.

I want to try and follow this. See what becomes of it. More shocking discoveries to come!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

She did try to call CDC before flying. I read somewhere else that she called 5 times but I can't find that story again: Report: Amber Vinson, Dallas nurse with Ebola, called CDC before boarding plane | cleveland.com

On one hand, I'm sure they're positively flooded with concerned people calling in, but on the other, if she called there, wouldn't you expect she'd have said she cared for Duncan? So if they knew she was exposed and they told her to fly, where does that leave us? I'm not into conspiracy theories, but it's getting harder to believe it's that much incompetence.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Study this photo. Now let's fast forward 21 days and have a discussion:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522501981072814082%2Fphoto%2F1


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> I'm slightly more concerned about her case possibly having secondary spread, as the news seems to indicate that she is sicker than Nina Pham, which probably means she was sicker than initially stated while in Ohio and perhaps sicker while on the plane. Yesterday she was on a plane and today, they are moving her on a stretcher to Emory, so hmm. That said, Thomas Duncan's family is supposedly fine, and he was horribly sick when living with them. I can't get too wound up about this spreading in Ohio until we see a secondary case due to contact with her. If we do, well, yeah, THAT would be very bad. If you are in Ohio, and concerned, now is the time to get supplies before some event sets off a panic there.


If she is more I'll than the other nurse dose this not suggest a mild mutation??


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Indie - haha good one! Do you mean they would be more convincing if ALL the actors had worn trash bags?

I am beginning to wonder if all this about disease helps cover formaldehyde poisoning? 

CAUSES SYMPTOMS JUST LIKE EBOLA******
***Ingestion of Formaldehyde*******
Ingestion of as little as 30 mL (1 oz.) of a solution containing 37% formaldehyde has been reported to cause death in an adult. Ingestion may cause corrosive injury to the gastrointestinal mucosa, with nausea, vomiting, pain, bleeding, and perforation. Corrosive injuries are usually most pronounced in the pharyngeal mucosa, epiglottis and esophagus. Systemic effects include metabolic acidosis, CNS depression and coma, respiratory distress, and renal failure.

****BREAKING: Formaldeyde in Water Allegedly Causing Ebola-like Symptoms****
By: 
Observer Staff

A man in Schieffelin, a community located in Margibi County on the Robertsfield Highway, has been arrested for attempting to put formaldehyde into a well used by the community.
Reports say around 10 a.m., he approached the well with powder in a bottle. Mobbed by the community, he confessed that he had been paid to put formaldeyde into the well, and that he was not the only one. He reportedly told community dwellers, “We are many.” There are are agents in Harbel, Dolostown, Cotton Tree and other communities around the country, he said.
State radio, ELBC, reports that least 10 people in the Dolostown community have died after drinking water from poisoned wells.

The man also alleged that some water companies, particularly those bagging mineral water to sell, are also involved. The poison, he said, produces Ebola-like symptoms and subsequently kills people.
The Observer had previously been informed that people dressed as nurses were going into communities with 'Ebola Vaccines'. Once injected, it reportedly produces Ebola-like symptoms and sends victims into a coma. Shortly thereafter, victims expire. Communities are now reportedly chasing vaccine peddlers out of their communities. After 10 children reportedly died from the 'vaccine' in Bensonville, the peddlers were reportedly chased out of the community upon their next visit.

It is possible that the 'vaccine' is/was composed of the same formaldehyde-water mixture. This publication has received reports from families whose loved ones' organs were missing upon return of the bodies to the families. Families suspect an organ trafficking operation is capitalizing on the outbreak of the Ebola virus in Liberia.
The district's representative condemned the act as barbaric, but called upon Liberians not to doubt the existence of the Ebola virus in the country.
An investigation is ongoing.

I do think the same thing I did about ED68 being the "weakener" and flu and ebola to wed, but it sure would be easier and cleaner to rush give all these vaccinations or just put in the water.
The Africans claimed the disease was brought to them and "the sickness was in the water" for weeks & weeks now. But cdc/whobama/gates got big bucks in this so it is on, whatever ~ but on


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> If she is more I'll than the other nurse dose this not suggest a mild mutation??


Of course not! It just means she licked the victim more than the other nurse. Duh.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

indie said:


> Of course not! It just means she licked the victim more than the other nurse. Duh.


I know there are a few pornos out there involving nurses .. And some really nasty acts... So your summery makes a little more sense, the nurses were actually porn stars


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

ohiomama said:


> She took the flight from, literally, my neck of the woods...
> 
> CDC: 2nd Dallas health care worker with Ebola took flight night before diagnosis | Fox News
> 
> I'm really starting to get nervous now!


Seems that that info is not quite right. Apparently (according to our local news, the CDC was contacted by her and they told her to go ahead EVEN THOUGH SHE HAD A FEVER ALREADY AND TOLD THEM THAT! Now, shall we all assume that our govt is trying to kill us or shall we assume that this nurse put formaldehyde in her arm?

I'd sure like to call the hospital in Dallas and find out what time they admitted her yesterday. Just to see if she got herself right to the hospital when she hit Dallas. I suspect she did. At least she lived alone and doesn't have a pet to infect.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

As an outsider, a foreigner… based on latest news, I'm beginning to think that your government is trying to kill you.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> As an outsider, a foreigner&#8230; based on latest news, I'm beginning to think that your government is trying to kill you.


I'm sure Bush will take the blame


----------

